# Job Listing



## Sean (Mar 12, 2008)

Shakespeare Theatre Company at the Harman Center for the Arts, an established Equity LORT B+ regional theatre in downtown Washington, DC seeks a Stage Operations Supervisor. The Stage Operations Supervisor will manage and oversee all backstage and rigging operations of the Harman Center the Arts, which includes the 451 seat Lansburgh Theatre and the 775 seat new Sidney Harman Hall. This position reports to the Director
of Production and will supervise two Deck Crew Chiefs as well as hire additional Stage Operations staff. S/he will work closely with the STC Technical Director, Master Electrician, and other department heads to insure the efficient and safe execution of each STC production. Additionally, this individual will be in charge of load ins and backstage staffing for booked in and STC Partner events. While this individual will not be a part of the regular show run staff, s/he will be expected to swing in to allow crew time off. Candidate should have excellent management skills and a high level of technical knowledge of theatrical construction, rigging, and automation. Full-time, year-round position with generous benefit package. Letter and resume w/ three references to Moira Annelin, Assistant Production Manager,
Shakespeare Theatre Company, 516 Eighth Street SE, Washington, DC 20003. Via facsimile to 202-608-6380 or email to [email protected]. No calls please. The Shakespeare Theatre Company recognizes the value of a work force made up of highly skilled people from a variety of backgrounds.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 12, 2008)

You have no idea how tempting this sounds. If only my house was paid off. Hopefully the position will be open again in five years.


----------



## Sean (Mar 12, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> You have no idea how tempting this sounds. If only my house was paid off. Hopefully the position will be open again in five years.



What's so tempting about it?


----------



## avkid (Mar 12, 2008)

Sean said:


> What's so tempting about it?


Oh I don't know, maybe this?


----------



## avkid (Mar 12, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Everything is chromed out and glass these days...
> Sure, I (probably like most) find it aesthetically pleasing today. But imagine 30 years down the road...


I honestly don't care about the exterior.
It is what's inside that counts.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 12, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Everything is chromed out and glass these days...
> 
> Sure, I (probably like most) find it aesthetically pleasing today. But imagine 30 years down the road...


Looks very "Mies van der Rohe -esque," and his work has stood the test of time. _"I love meeces to pieces."_


avkid said:


> I honestly don't care about the exterior.
> It is what's inside that counts.


And I don't really care about what's inside, unless you're talking about the employees. Sean seems like a good guy, so I can only hope the rest of the staff are similar.


----------



## Sean (Mar 12, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> And I don't really care about what's inside, unless you're talking about the employees. Sean seems like a good guy, so I can only hope the rest of the staff are similar.



Thanks!

We as a group are a pretty good bunch, if I do say so myself. And, we do really good work. I'm most proud of our production values.

Incidently, I heard about the article you wrote but haven't seen it yet. Can you send me a soft-copy of it?

Thanks,

--Sean


----------



## Van (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah but it means you'd have to become a "right-coaster" and what's worse you'd be working in _D.C._ !

Don't do it Derek! Stay on this side of the Rockies!


----------



## Sean (Mar 13, 2008)

Van said:


> Yeah but it means you'd have to become a "right-coaster" and what's worse you'd be working in _D.C._ !



And what is wrong with working in DC? There is a LOT of theatre going on here....and a HUGE amount of work for freelancers. I've been here since 2000, and since then (depending on how you count) the city has added 2000+ theatre seats.

We (Shakespeare Theatre Company) just added a 775 seat venue
Arena Stage has just started their renovation, adding a performance venue to their other spaces
Signature Theatre moved into a space built for them. They were in a large studio space before
Studio Theatre added another venue
Roundhouse moved out of their old ~200 seat venue, into two new spaces (total seats around 400?)
Woolly Mammoth moved into a new ~300 seat space

So, if you're looking for a place to move....especially if you're just getting out of school, give DC a good hard look. Yes, the cost of living is pretty high here, but there is a lot of work to be had. 

Did I mention there's a lot of work?

My $.02.

--Sean


----------



## Van (Mar 14, 2008)

You're right it would be a great place to start out. 


Just be sure to pack a flak jacket. 

Ok, ok that was unwaranted, OOps did I say warrant? That's a bad word if you live inside the beltway. 



Just messing with you really.

There is a lot of great theatre in D.C. and wonderful venues. We just got a new person involved in our theatre here who hails from D.C. She was very involved with Roundhouse and a couple of other venues. Very nice Person indeed, maybe she can teach some Portland folks some of that Old School Back East Support for the Arts thing.


----------

